# Lighroom 4 and AVCHD Video (.mts files)



## koolja (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello

Lightroom 4.0 has just been released, I've bought it tonight and I've installed it... I use it primarily to manage my pictures but I want to use LR in the future to manage my video as well.

Just after the setup I try to import  my AVCHD (.mts) video, it works. I can watch them in LR but I don’t get any audio. If I export the files in “native” format, audio is working.
Can somebody help me?
Thanks
Koolja


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you have QuickTime installed?


----------



## koolja (Mar 6, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Do you have QuickTime installed?



Yes, QuickTime is installed.


----------



## jhague (Mar 9, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem.  Plays in WMP and Premiere Pro but not in LR.  The video plays fine just no audio in LR4.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2012)

There's some troubleshooting ideas here http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/930/cpsid_93080.html that you could try


----------



## jhague (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, Victoria.  I tried those but none of them seem to work.  Is anyone out their able to get sound with their .mts files in LR4?  There is no issue with the video playing it is just the sound that doesn't work.  Looks like a bug to me...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2012)

If you'd like to send me one of the files, I'll try it on my machines.  You can drop it on my server (www.vbftp.net, username webupload, password 123) if that works for you.


----------



## koolja (Mar 12, 2012)

Since my first post, I've done a few testing.

- The problem is the same if QuickTime is installed or not
- QuickTime cannot play any *.mts files (I mean in standalone, nothing to do with Lightroom)
- If you import an *.mts file in Lightroom and try to export it you won't get any audio if you convert the file (e.g. export to *.mp4), but you'll get audio if you just export the file without any conversion.

I don't know if this will help... Like mentioned by jhague I think it’s bug.
@Victoria
Do you get audio with *.mts files in Lightroom4?


----------



## koolja (Mar 12, 2012)

It seems that Photoshop Elements 9 had a similar problem , this article give a description how the problem could be solved. I've tried it, it didn't work for me, but I couldn't start from a clean installation from my windows. Can somebody try this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know whether I get audio ok, as I don't have any .mts files to check.  I'll be very pleased to do so if someone would drop me one of the files.


----------



## jhague (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Victoria.  So, I just uploaded 16 seconds inside the Muhammad Ali mosque in the Citadel in Cairo to your web server as an .mts file.  Let me know if it runs in your LR4 with sound or not.  Thanks for the help.

- John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, I can reproduce it, thanks.  Is it ok if I attach that file to the bug report?


----------



## jhague (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, no problem.  Go ahead and include it in the bug report.  Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2012)

Will do, thanks John.


----------



## alvgarci (Apr 1, 2012)

*Confirm!*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Will do, thanks John.



Hi:

Same issue here. LR4.1 (and 4.0) over Leopard doesn't output any sound. Can you post the bug number and the way to track the solution?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2012)

It's in an internal bugbase, so you won't be able to see it.  That said, you could also post it on Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum and you'll be able to track the progress there.  When you've posted it, put the link here and I'll tie it up with the internal bugbase.


----------



## Elkman (Apr 6, 2012)

*Same problem - audio in video module LR 4 (& LR 4.1 RC)*



Victoria Bampton said:


> It's in an internal bugbase, so you won't be able to see it.  That said, you could also post it on Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum and you'll be able to track the progress there.  When you've posted it, put the link here and I'll tie it up with the internal bugbase.



I have the same problem. No audio from video files in LR 4.1. No other issues with LR and all other audio works normal on PC. 
I know the video files (.mts  .avi  .mov from many different cameras) are OK as they all play back without any issues in VLC player, Q
uicktime and Windows Media Player. Computer is Win 7 (64 bit) / i7 quad core / 8 GB ram 

A puzzling fact is demonstrated on attached screen-grab: 
Windows Volume Mixer loads Lightroom and registers the audio component, but no sound is fed through to the Sound card. 
I have tried various internal and external USB sound cards, but the result is always silence.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Elkman, welcome to the forum!

Are you only seeing no audio from .mts files, or is it all video formats?


----------



## Elkman (Apr 6, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Elkman, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Are you only seeing no audio from .mts files, or is it all video formats?



Hi there Victoria. 
Thanks for taking time to reply.

It affects all video formats


----------



## alvgarci (Apr 7, 2012)

Elkman said:


> Hi there Victoria.
> Thanks for taking time to reply.
> 
> It affects all video formats



Hi:

I notice this issue only on MTS. On other videos like mp4 works fine >  we can listen the audio without issues.

Alvaro


----------

